# What color for the wheels and large fenders?



## Dne007

Hi, dne' here, I promise this is the last question I'll ask! lol I know the blue color, but I don't know what color the "white" color is of the steel wheels and fender? I'll be going with an automotive paint vs the other. I'm going to the automotive paint store tomorrow to get what I need. so any help would be super! 
dne'


----------



## Dne007

Just in case you want to follow my build:








'76 Ford Tractor "restore"


Hi, I'm dne' in Cypress, Tx. I've acquired my fathers Ford tractor of which he purchased new~ after he passed away in '82, my oldest brother had it and used it at the carwash to spread crap from the carwash pits. After my brother retired from the carwash, the tractor was taken in by a close...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## sixbales

Wheels & fenders are gray, as in your photos.


----------



## Dne007

Wow, now I know Im color blind! a very light gray yes?


----------



## Hacke

You will have more doubts when you open the lid on the paint can. It is very gray, but it will be fine when the painting is done.

Does not look right, but it is (on-screen colours varies much):


Ford & Fordson Tractor Colours



Here are some charts with CNH:s products, it is the 1965-1994 Gray:





New Holland Paint Guide


Use the paint reference chart below to find the correct New Holland paint for your machine. Why Use CNH Industrial Paint? Fast-dry enamels Exact color match High quality-paint for less touch-ups needed less frequently Corrosion resistant Fast-dry sandable primer Specially-blended thinner




www.newhollandrochester.com






https://assets.cnhindustrial.com/nhag/nar/en-us/assets/pdf/parts-and-service/nha-nhc-paint-brochure-2011-pm-15073.pdf



If you want to buy from a paint shop, the RAL number is RAL 7035:





Colours for tractors and construction machines


RAL colours for agricultural machinery, tractors and construction machinery.




www.kamebo.com





Maybe the RAL code is not used by paint shops in the USA, here are some conversions:








Colour RAL 7035 / Light grey (Grey shades) | RAL colour chart UK







ral-colours.co.uk





Ask the shop to mix a sample, and try that first.


----------



## Dne007

That helps a great deal!! thank you !!!
dne'


----------



## Hacke

I was just looking around and found this:








Rust-Oleum 12 oz. Farm Equipment Ford Gray Enamel Spray Paint (6-Pack) 280138 - The Home Depot


Rust-Oleum 12 oz. Farm and Implement Ford Gray Spray (Case of 6) use to touch up your equipment. This oil-based paint helps prevent rusting on metal machinery such as tractors, trailers, farm implements



www.homedepot.com





One of the few retailers that actually tells what colour they are selling, and it is a bit lighter than RAL 7035.
Rust-Oleum:





#d3d3d5 Color Hex


#d3d3d5 color hex, #d3d3d5 color chart,rgb,hsl,hsv color number values, html css color codes and html code samples.




www.color-hex.com





RAL 7035 (Hex value #C5C7C4):





#c5c7c4 Color Hex


#c5c7c4 color hex, #c5c7c4 color chart,rgb,hsl,hsv color number values, html css color codes and html code samples.




www.color-hex.com





I remember when using both spray can paint and "normal" paint, that the spray paint gave a lighter result. Both products by the same manufacturer, and I got them from a CNH-dealer. Strange.


----------



## Ed Williams

Dne007 said:


> Just in case you want to follow my build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '76 Ford Tractor "restore"
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm dne' in Cypress, Tx. I've acquired my fathers Ford tractor of which he purchased new~ after he passed away in '82, my oldest brother had it and used it at the carwash to spread crap from the carwash pits. After my brother retired from the carwash, the tractor was taken in by a close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorforum.com



I painted my 70 Ford 4000 with "Ford White" Rustoleum tractor and implement paintaccording to the Rustoleum color specs. I too must be color blind as I really do not see a difference. One intteresting note. During my research for the correct colors, I found a note from PPG coatings and resins division that there are approx 30,000 shades of white listed in PPG's color chart. No wonder I stay confused. I do not even know when white is white. Finished product looked fine to me.


----------



## Hacke

Ed Williams said:


> I painted my 70 Ford 4000 with "Ford White" Rustoleum tractor and implement paintaccording to the Rustoleum color specs. I too must be color blind as I really do not see a difference. One intteresting note. During my research for the correct colors, I found a note from PPG coatings and resins division that there are approx 30,000 shades of white listed in PPG's color chart. No wonder I stay confused. I do not even know when white is white. Finished product looked fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72213
> View attachment 72214
> 
> View attachment 72213


Colour shades are tricky, maybe white ones the most. A friend who was about to paint living room walls white told me that he had to return to the paint shop, since they had mixed the wrong shade. He opened the all-white plastic bucket and the paint was pink, and I mean really pink. The shop told him that it was correct, he painted the walls and they came out in a shade that looked perfectly white to the human eye.

Later someone told me that you never use pure white (RGB 255,255,255) on interiors, at least not for walls. The paint is always tinted in any way. Pure white just do not work, it gives a cold and unpleasant appearance and does not work well with other colours in a room.

The Ford Gray (Light Gray, White, whatever) has a bit of green tint, and I guess that is because the Ford Blue also has a bit of green and the two shades work together better than a more white shade.

The colour is in the eyes of the beholder, and I see a very good looking tractor.


----------

